# Big Bee Rotart Cutters



## Medic_Steve (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey guys, looking for a decent 6ft "medium" duty rotary cutter. Mainly pasture and good plots but will probably cut some small pine saplings on occasion. One inch or less. Would you recommend this brand?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've never heard of them in my area. How much are they asking? I'd compare them to the very common "Land Pride" and "King Kutter" brands in terms of price and performance.


----------



## Medic_Steve (Aug 7, 2012)

tractor beam said:


> I've never heard of them in my area. How much are they asking? I'd compare them to the very common "Land Pride" and "King Kutter" brands in terms of price and performance.


Thanks Tractor Beam


----------

